

Ruins of Pompeii added to Google Street View - cesare
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=pompeii,+italy+ruins&sll=40.716428,14.537315&sspn=0.061672,0.132351&ie=UTF8&hq=pompeii,+italy+ruins&hnear=&ll=40.748902,14.484834&spn=0,359.991728&t=h&z=17&layer=c&cbll=40.748902,14.484834&panoid=1e-bu_kis-dL1BnVGZhDdw&cbp=12,209.48,,0,7.63

======
noisedom
Speaking of cool places on google maps, check out Tristan Da Cunha, one of the
most remote, inhabited places on Earth.

Link:

<http://tinyurl.com/y88rku4>

------
RyanMcGreal
My hands get prickly when I think about some of the places that could get the
Street View treatment: Marrakech, Morocco; Venezia, Italy; the Great Pyramids;
heck, even the sewers of Paris.

~~~
mechanical_fish
I need never leave my chair again!

Though, in fact, wandering through virtual Pompeii makes me really want to go
back to Pompeii.

~~~
ugh
Street view is great for reliving your holiday and correctly sorting all those
photos you took - a perfect memory aid. Also: (exact) post hoc GPS tagging.

------
drtse4
They've increased the coverage A LOT, expecially in the area around Milan.
Next step the north est? With Verona, Venice, Udine, etc...

~~~
davidw
Speriamo di si`! I want to be able to send friends and relatives in the US
pictures of where I live in Padova.

------
csytan
I wonder if the pictures were captured using this:

[http://gizmodo.com/5255361/google-street-view-employs-
high+t...](http://gizmodo.com/5255361/google-street-view-employs-high+tech-
tricycles-for-hard+to+reach-places)

------
AndrewO
A gold star to the first person who posts a link to Caecilius and Metella's
house.

~~~
Luc
Since I'm in withdrawal from gold star collection ever since I finished Super
Mario Galaxy, I looked for it, and it turns out the street his villa is on
hasn't been recorded in street view:
[http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&...](http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=40.751669,14.483532&sll=40.750736,14.484835&sspn=0.003129,0.004125&ie=UTF8&ll=40.751817,14.483532&spn=0.001556,0.002063&t=h&z=19)

~~~
AndrewO
Agh, sorry: out of gold stars. Does an upvote work?

(BTW, that totally made my day. I love HN... :)

